# printing on small paper...



## idz07 (Oct 8, 2008)

i made a program in vb 6.0 to print identification cards with the size 3x4. i have a printer - hp deskjet 2560 - now, my question is, can i feed paper exactly that size? what is the paper orientation? or should i change the setting on the program?

moderators..i dunno is this is the correct category for my question. just correct me if it's not. thanks.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Is it important to do cards one at a time? Can you feed a 3x5 card thru the envelope feeder? Another Option is to get pre perforated 8x10 and print 4 cards per sheet or one card and toss the 3 blanks.

There are specialized printers for making ID cards and clunky programs that go with them.


----------



## idz07 (Oct 8, 2008)

draceplace said:


> Is it important to do cards one at a time? Can you feed a 3x5 card thru the envelope feeder? Another Option is to get pre perforated 8x10 and print 4 cards per sheet or one card and toss the 3 blanks.
> 
> There are specialized printers for making ID cards and clunky programs that go with them.


i haven't tried printing on an envelope.i guess i should try it first to know the orientation.thanks for the idea.


----------

